# School fees on a 489 visa



## shraddha1084 (Apr 5, 2017)

can anyone tell me that whether if i am going in 489 subclass so whether i have to pay school fees or it is free for my 7 year old son?


----------



## MIKEE143 (Jul 6, 2017)

i have read in one website: 

you don't need to pay school fees to government schools while on visa 489. 
im not allowed to post the link here


----------



## juddyalex (Oct 18, 2017)

you can registration first then you will pay


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

shraddha1084 said:


> can anyone tell me that whether if i am going in 489 subclass so whether i have to pay school fees or it is free for my 7 year old son?


It might depend on your occupation and what state you are in.
Eg: check this for the ACT 
https://www.education.act.gov.au/sc...tudents/temporary_residents_and_dependants#ff


----------

